# problems logging back in after login off of windows server 2003



## ibanez7 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello
I have a client that keeps having problems login back on the domain when he logs out. This PC is the only one that has problems(out of 10 workstations). He logs out then receives server unavailable. Then i get a call, go back sign in as local admin, put him back in the domain then log out, then log back in domain all is well after that until he logs back out.
Sometimes he'll actually log in but most times it's like his account doesn't exist anymore. 
They did have problems for a while until i re-configured the DNS server but since i fixed that this is the only pc giving us problems.
Any ideas on what to look for to fix this issue.

Thanks


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Make sure his DNS settings are correct and if so flush the DNS cache.


----------



## ibanez7 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply
Yes the DNS is correct. I will try to flush the DNS cache and see what happens.


----------

